# New Beekeeper in 2012



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome to the group. look for a local bee club if possible. also your state assoc may have a fall or spring meeting. add some more books on your christmas list. good luck


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are serious about doing it, make sure to to a deposit down on your bees as soon as you can. Last year bee packages were few and far in between. Within 2-3 weeks after my supplier starting taking orders he was sold out, I wound up getting my bees 3 weeks later than I expected, the reason I was given was that it was a wet and cool spring.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

And be very careful who you give that deposit to!  Welcome.


----------



## Ethanflux (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I have many questions to ask and would love to get opinions by some experienced people. I will post my questions soon. Seems to be an exciting hobby. Pet Bees... I would have never thunk it.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Congradulations! I started back in march and have been hooked!! I have two hives, everybody told me to start of with two or three that way if you have problems with one you still have one for backup. I would advise two things stay with standard size 10 frame langstroth, it is the most widely used and readily avalible. And when you buy a bee suit, get it from Pigeon mountain trading company. You can get one that breethes just like an Ultrabreeze or golden bee (which sells for $ 270) for $150!! You will be happy with it I just got one and love it, I have a standard cotton with hat and veil, no comparason! You can find everything you need to know here on the web but everyone has thier own way of doing it and preferences. Look around and get many opinions before making your choices. Good luck! Eric


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ethan!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Ethan. I too will be starting out in 2012, though I've got a couple of hives at my mentor's yard they'll be moving to my house this spring. Definitely be reading and studying all that you can. A very good small book to read is Dadant's "First Lessons in Beekeeping"...lot's of information between those covers! There are several other great books out there that are more in depth and more specific.

Some great forums and websites online. Michael Bush has a great website as do several other folks.

Definitely try to hook up with a bee club or at least some experienced beekeepers to help you along.

Now's when you want to start putting together your hive boxes, frames, tops, and bottoms. It takes time to get them all together and painted (at least it takes me time...I'm slow  ).

I would recommend standardizing on a single box/frame size so that your equipment interchanges easily. I'm going with all 8-frame mediums.

Have fun! 

Ed


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

beeware10 said:


> ... look for a local bee club if possible. also your state assoc may have a fall or spring meeting.


Hello and Welcome!
Ditto on the bee club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers.
http://mostatebeekeepers.org/local-associations/


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Get your hive equipment all assembled and painted over the winter! You will want that done before your bees arrive. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to have you here. Check out beekeeping 101 forum for great advise. Michael Bush's website is a great place to start.

Good luck and have fun


----------

